# Muzzleloader 10 pt



## Lumpkin Hunter (Oct 15, 2010)

Shot this 10 pt Tuesday morning at 9:50 am.
shot distance 20 yards
bullet 295 gr hollow point power belt
100 gr pyrodex pellets
CVA Optima
buck ran about 40 yards---double lung no air they don't go far
Lumpkin Co.

Gross score 130"


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 15, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great buck
Congratulations


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## patterstdeer (Oct 15, 2010)

great looking deer


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 15, 2010)

Atta boy LH great loooking buck......


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 15, 2010)

Great looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## Marine (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to see that killed in Lumpkin! I hunt there as well. Great trophy!!


----------



## baldfish (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Buck


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Now for the story:

I had hunted Monday seeing 3 does which one of them is a pibald that I saw last December but didn't see any bucks. I have a stand in a very thick area that I had not hunted this year so I decided to hunt it Tuesday. It has a few oaks dropping acorns around but the visibility is only 25 yards or so. Any deer has to be very close to even see it but you can hear them coming most of the time. Tuesday morning I am in the stand before first light. At dawn I have something come under me, I can only see it's back, it looks like a coyote but I'm not sure it wasn't just a small deer, just too dark to tell for sure. Around 8am I hear something going through the thicket but can't find it. Around 9:45 I hear foot steps coming from behind me and to my right. As I turn a spike is less than 20 yards from me. I see more movement in the brush it's another spike. Then I see another deer that turns out to be a larger buck with either 4 or 6 points, behind it is a 2.5 year old 8 pt with about a 14" spread. That makes 4 bucks. Just behind the young 8pt is a much larger deer, it is a really nice 8 pt with a tall heavy rack and large body. I tell myself this is the one. As I ready for the shot on the 8pt, keep in mind all 5 of these bucks are with in 20 yards of me now, I catch movement about 25 yards away and  futher to my right. As I turn my eyes to see what it is I see the 10 pts head swing in the sun with the antlers just glowing. All I can see is his head and horns. Now I am thinking Oh my gosh what a buck. The other 5 bucks starting crossing from my right rear to my right front in single file going to a white oak tree. As each buck goes through the small opening I can shoot in I look at them then back at the 10 pt. Both spikes go through, the small 8 and 6 pt go through. Now it is decision time for sure, the big 8--looks to be around a 120" buck-- is entering the opening, do I shoot or wait on the 10 pt? I decide to let the 8 pt walk, it clears the opening now all I can see of it is it's legs. The 10 pt stands there for a minute or so, I am thinking Lord don't let me have made a mistake by letting that big 8 pt walk. Just then the 10 pt starts to move up the same path the other deer took. Just before he enters the opening he stops. I have a shot between two samplings that are about 10" apart giving me a shot at his lungs. At the shot bucks go running everywhere, behind me to my left, to my right, it was wild. I start to reload and see the young 8 standing to my left just looking as if he is confused. As I reload I listen for the 10 pt to fall finally hearing him go down. My heart was pounding so hard it was unreal. As soon as the small 8 walked off I called my wife letting her know I had just shot the best buck of my life. The buck went about 40 yards crashing in a small opening in the thicket. It sure was a beautiful sight when I followed the blood trail up to him. I called my wife letting her know I had found it. I told her I was blessed by the good Lord with this deer. You see I have never hunted out of state and this month I will turn 52. I looked diligently for a hunt in either KY or OH but couldn't find anything that worked with my schedule and also couldn't find anyone to go with me so I gave in saying maybe next year. I told my wife that the Lord blessed me with this buck letting me kill something like I would hope to kill on a out of state hunt. I know there are bigger deer killed in GA and out of state than this buck. But this is a great buck to me and a true blessing for me. It was a great hunt.
Sorry for the long post but as you know telling a good story takes time, that's part of the reward of the hunt for me. Good luck to everyone, God bless and be safe wear your safety harness.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 15, 2010)

Great story and great buck.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice N. Ga. buck.  Congrats.


----------



## bowhunter150 (Oct 17, 2010)

good deer for the area


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 18, 2010)

Great looking Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Sterling (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome story and great looking buck! One to cherish for sure!


----------



## Abel (Oct 19, 2010)

That is one nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## marknga (Oct 20, 2010)

Man what a great story about a great hunt ending with a great buck. Congratulations!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats on an awesome buck.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great!


----------



## theronhearn (Oct 20, 2010)

great buck


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 20, 2010)

good deer


----------



## watermedic (Oct 20, 2010)

Now you can go after an Elk!!!


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 21, 2010)

sweet deer!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 13, 2010)

Ooo Man! That is a goodun'! Congrates!  I hope I see one like that in my neck of the woods this next week.


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 14, 2010)

Public land or private property? Don't tell us the EXACT area, just curious if that beast was roaming the National Forest.

Yes, there are some bucks in Lumpkin/Dawson that compare with many down on the Flint River...this morning I'm headed over to where the critter in my avatar expired (CNF).

Congratulations on that big 'un.


----------



## Dub (Nov 16, 2010)

Great buck!!!!

He's a nice one.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Nov 17, 2010)

*Private Land*

Fire Eater I killed the buck in east side of the county close to the Hall Co. line. This is land that my uncle owned and now my cousin owns. They have let me hunt it since I was a kid. I do hunt public land also and you are right there are some great bucks in the county.


----------



## SSCGREG (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome Deer! Great Story to go with it.


----------

